# (Ireland) May talks on ME in Dublin & Galway by ME Expert Dr Abhijit Chaudhuri



## Tom Kindlon-pwme (May 2, 2015)

(It's not letting me copy and paste for some reason so I'll be brief)

Dr. Chaudhuri is speaking in Galway on Saturday, May 30 and Dublin on Sunday, May 31.

Further info here: http://bit.ly/1E3h6NS or (in a few days) on www.irishmecfs.org


----------

